# Cashew Crusted Chicken



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

Cashew Crusted Chicken 

AllRecipes - e-mail 
Submitted by: Brennan 

Makes 4 servings 

Prep Time: 20 Minutes 
Cook Time: 20 Minutes 
Ready in: 40 Minutes 

" Chicken breasts dipped in an apricot/mustard sauce, then rolled in chopped cashew nuts for a wonderfully tangy, crunchy and easy baked chicken dish. This recipe will satisy anyone! " 

1 (12 ounce) jar apricot preserves 
1/4 cup prepared Dijon-style mustard 
1 teaspoon curry powder 
4 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1 cup coarsely chopped cashews 

1 Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 
2 Combine the preserves, mustard and curry powder in a large skillet and heat over low heat, stirring constantly, until preserves are completely melted and smooth. 
3 Place cashews in a shallow dish or bowl. Dip chicken breasts in skillet sauce, then roll in nuts to coat and place in a lightly greased 9x13 inch baking dish. 
4 Bake at 375 degrees F (190 degrees C) for 20 to 30 minutes. Boil any remaining sauce and serve on the side with the baked chicken.


----------

